# The most unusual - attractively shaped E-Juice / E-Liquid Bottles



## Stew (13/9/20)

Please, just fancy bottles, not labels.
For example this One Shot from King Liquid Smorfia bottle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)

Riot Squad - all their bottles are bullets

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (13/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


They are super. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/9/20)

Stew said:


> Please, just fancy bottles, not labels.
> For example this One Shot from King Liquid Smorfia bottle.
> View attachment 207335


Looks like a mayonnaise bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## NecroticAngel (13/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


I vote for that one!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Stew (13/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I vote for that one!!


I thought the ladies would have posted more on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (13/9/20)

Stew said:


> I thought the ladies would have posted more on this one.



There actually aren't many interesting juice bottles around - not that I've seen, anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



These skull bottles are awesome! I have a few clear glass ones which I'll paint when I get around to making my own juice one day ...

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (13/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Riot Squad - all their bottles are bullets



The black one looks like a bullet, but the first one which I saw (just a pic) was shocking pink and I thought (and still do) it looks like a lipstick.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (13/9/20)

Interesting thread @Stew!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (13/9/20)

A few more.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BeaLea (13/9/20)

Donut Puff. I've always wanted to try it, just because of the bottle 



A few years back I bought a bottle of this Moose Juice "Cereal Vaper", was alright. The bottle was cool though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (13/9/20)

BeaLea said:


> Donut Puff. I've always wanted to try it, just because of the bottle
> View attachment 207362
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (13/9/20)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (14/9/20)

BeaLea said:


> Donut Puff. I've always wanted to try it, just because of the bottle
> View attachment 207362
> 
> 
> ...



@BeaLea the Donut Puff* bottles* are great ... but that's where it ends

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stew (14/9/20)

Hooked said:


> Interesting thread @Stew!


Thanks. I really enjoy some of the containers / bottles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (14/9/20)

These were the coolest ones ive seen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/9/20)

When they first started Nico-E, the local manufacturer, had some of their juices in zippo style bottles like these:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew (14/9/20)

StompieZA said:


> These were the coolest ones ive seen
> Very nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (14/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> When they first started Nico-E, the local manufacturer, had some of their juices in zippo style bottles like these:


Those were super.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (16/9/20)

This is also unusual.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (19/9/20)

This is a 120ml dropper bottle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)

Stew said:


> This is a 120ml dropper bottle.


Still have a few of the original glass bottles . Love them , washed and re purposed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (19/9/20)

Smoke Barrel E-Liquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew (23/9/20)

I found another one today.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

Stew said:


> A few more.
> View attachment 207354
> View attachment 207354
> View attachment 207355
> ...


With most of these i wouldn't know whether to vape them or splash them all over!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (23/9/20)

Stew said:


> Smoke Barrel E-Liquid
> View attachment 208081


Best one yet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (24/9/20)

Stew said:


> Smoke Barrel E-Liquid
> View attachment 208081



I've got this one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (17/10/20)

This one isn't so unusual but I love the name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/10/20)

I find this bottle design pretty interesting, from what I see online, these are 15 - 20ml bottles, if you an MTL Vaper than this should be a useful bottle, slim and in the correct shape to just put in your pocket and go out for a day, it's Zippo lighter shaped so it's perfect for the pocket and its really cool looking too.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)

*FAR Marshmallow Breeze By Element 100ml*

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)

aluminum bottle and funky design

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (12/11/20)

This is from a screenshot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (26/1/21)

I like this one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew (6/2/21)

Glazed Goodies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (14/6/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/6/21)

Stew said:


> This is from a screenshot.
> View attachment 213556


looks like aftershave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stew (14/6/21)

ARYANTO said:


> looks like aftershave


With a 50 / 50 PG/VG ratio and no nicotine. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew (17/11/21)

Not sure if these are concentrates or E-Juice. Nice Mod as well.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

